

Why You (And Everyone Else) May Soon Be Taking 15 Photos Per Hour - leemhoffman
http://blog.yourmemoir.com/post/74848226413/why-you-and-everyone-else-may-soon-be-taking-15

======
sanderman
I guess random sampling really does matter

------
Okvivi
I guess I need to take more photos!

